# I think they're on to something!



## medicRob (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## Sasha (Jun 24, 2010)

Haha, I've seen that before.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 24, 2010)

Never seen it on a decal, jsut on shirts  lol


----------



## clibb (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm totally buying a shirt with that on it!


----------



## citizensoldierny (Jun 25, 2010)

Anyone know where to buy? Would be great to put on rear window and see how many comment on after noticing that oh so subtle difference.:lol::lol:


----------



## medic417 (Jun 25, 2010)

http://www.cafepress.com/dd/36702333


----------



## citizensoldierny (Jun 25, 2010)

medic417,
Thanks for link but no decals:sad: Tempted by water bottle though.


----------



## medicRob (Jun 25, 2010)

citizensoldierny said:


> Anyone know where to buy? Would be great to put on rear window and see how many comment on after noticing that oh so subtle difference.:lol::lol:



Go to edecals.com link them to that picture, they will have no problem reproducing it. I get all my EMT decals from them, I have one on my truck that reads, "10-8 but not standing by".. I am thinking of getting a star of life for my blazer with either a stripper, or willie nelson with a set of post-hole diggers. Either way, it's beautiful **wipes tear from eye**


----------



## Stephanie. (Jun 25, 2010)

medicRob said:


>



I would buy it.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 25, 2010)

Stephanie. said:


> I would buy it.



Well.. that explains some recent comments from you...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 25, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Well.. that explains some recent comments from you...


 
Oh snap! h34r:


----------



## Stephanie. (Jun 25, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Well.. that explains some recent comments from you...



Haha! I am in a happy relationship with a male... thank you very much.


----------

